# طلبية ستاندات من " فن العناية "



## أم فيصل (2 مايو 2011)

ما شاء الله لا قوة إلا بالله​ 


السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​ 


أعرض عليكم اليوم طلبية أحد الإخوان من ستاندات الشوكولا​ 

والتوزيعات خارج الرياض ​ 


أسأل الله تعالى لنا وله ولجميع المسلمين الرزق الطيب الحلال​ 

المبارك فيه​ 








 




 




 




 




 




 


تصميم وتنفيذ : أم فيصل _الرياض​ 


" لا أسامح أحدا نسب موضوعا لي باسمه"​


----------



## أم فيصل (19 يونيو 2011)

*رد: طلبية ستاندات من " فن العناية "*

أستغفر الله العظيم وأتوب إليهـ


----------



## لهفة مشاعر (20 يونيو 2011)

*رد: طلبية ستاندات من " فن العناية "*

بالتوووفيق ياارب


----------



## أم فيصل (20 يونيو 2011)

*رد: طلبية ستاندات من " فن العناية "*

للجميع إن شاء الله


----------



## أم فيصل (3 يوليو 2011)

*رد: طلبية ستاندات من " فن العناية "*

" رب اغفر لي ولوالدي وللمؤمنين يوم يقوم الحساب "​


----------



## أم فيصل (26 يوليو 2011)

*رد: طلبية ستاندات من " فن العناية "*

أستغفر الله وأتوب إليه​


----------



## جوو الرياض (29 يوليو 2011)

*رد: طلبية ستاندات من " فن العناية "*

موووفقه ام فيـصل


----------



## أم فيصل (29 يوليو 2011)

*رد: طلبية ستاندات من " فن العناية "*

لك الشكر أخي الكريم بارك الله بك


----------



## أم فيصل (13 نوفمبر 2011)

*رد: طلبية ستاندات من " فن العناية "*





*ابتسم*





فرزقك مقسوم




وقدرك محسوم




وأحوال الدنيا لاتستحق الهموم​


----------



## @دانه الدنيا@ (13 نوفمبر 2011)

*رد: طلبية ستاندات من " فن العناية "*

الله يرررررزقك من واسع فضله


----------



## أم فيصل (13 نوفمبر 2011)

*رد: طلبية ستاندات من " فن العناية "*

شكررراااااااااا


----------



## أم فيصل (28 ديسمبر 2011)

*رد: طلبية ستاندات من " فن العناية "*

*قال الغزالي رحمه الله : **إذا رأيت الله يحبس عنك الدنيا ويكثر عليك الشدائد والبلوى ..**
فاعلم أنك عزيز عنده .. وأنك عنده بمكان .. 
وأنه يسلك بك طريق أوليائه وأصفيائه .. وأنه .. يراك ..
أما تسمع قوله تعالى .. (( واصبر لحكم ربك فإنك بأعيننا )) *​


----------



## جوو الرياض (30 ديسمبر 2011)

*رد: طلبية ستاندات من " فن العناية "*

مووووفقين ..........


----------



## أم فيصل (30 ديسمبر 2011)

*رد: طلبية ستاندات من " فن العناية "*

جميع إن شاء الله


----------

